# Bettas at Pet Supermarket



## Zenbetta (Jun 30, 2011)

Hey everyone! 

So I called Pet Supermarket today to see if they had any female bettas in stock, and they said they have at least four. I do not know what types. So I am going to go and look at them tomorrow. Anyone know what are the types of female bettas that Pet Supermarkets normally carry? If I do not like the ones there then I am going to Petco, there was a lovely crowntail female that they had that I would like if I do not find another one that I like better. Anyway, just wanted to see what people had to say!


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

pet stores carry any kind of female. x: most don't' know the difference in tail type and just lump them all under "female betta". sometimes, there's even plakat males mixed in. i'm lucky enough to shop at a pet store that has a guy who knows his bettas(he often tells me of HM females they get in by luck! of course, those are the first females to go. D. you just gotta look at them, or pick one and buy it, then inspect later. lol


----------

